# Is this hairy green algae?



## DAS9 (Dec 27, 2009)

We just started a new planted FW tank. Presently only has three guppies. Bought cobomba (sp?) and amazon sword from LFS and noticed this mossy dark green "algae" when we put it in the tank. I assume this is hairy green algae (maybe I have the name not quite correct). 



I'm not sure I like it. In just two days I see what look like fine cat hairs coming off of several plants, some are branding. 

If it stays in check, well OK, but I have scenes in my mind of not so well run LFS where this stuff just covers everything. Reminds me of when I lived in Georgia--kudzu just suffocated everything in its grip.

So, will otocinculus munch on this stuff? Any better options? Should I stop worrying and just enjoy the tank?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## zepprocker45 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ottos are a great addition to any planted tank, im not sure how well they will take to that kind of algae, but they sure keep my planted tank spotless from all sorts of algaes. Most new tanks end up getting what is called "new tank syndrome" which is just an algae outbreak of some sort or the other. Ottos will take care of it. As for the algae, if it is truly hair algae, get rid of it. Manually remove as much as you can see.


----------



## DAS9 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are a few macro pictures. A bit easer to make the hairy stuff out.







Will soon be on my way to my favorite LFS for some Otocinclus catfish!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

oto's wont touch it, only one algae eater in the world eats hair algae and that is the TRUE siamese algae eater also sold as an algae eating shark, there are MANY like it but there is only 1 true SAE and once you see it you wont forget it.


I got two of em for my 55 planted 2 weeks ago, as of last PWC a week ago the Hairy crap was LONG gone. My oto's never touched it.


----------



## DAS9 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information WhiteDevil. I found some links that'll hopefully help me tell the true from the false algae eaters apart. For instance this one provides a nice comparison of distinguishing features near the bottom of the page: 

Will the Real SAE Please Swim Forward? Epalzeorhynchus and Crossocheilus et al.; or Minnows as Biological Algae Controls; In Search of the Elusive SAE's (Siamese Algae Eaters)

and of course wikipedia:

Siamese algae eater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

basically they are a solid colored fish with a thick black stripe from nose to base of tail. true SAE's black line doesnt go all the way thru to the tail tip distinctly jsut to the base of the tail. their mouths are turned down as well just like the carp it is and yes a true SAE is a member of the carp family which explains its hunger for exotic algaes.


----------

